# Tybee Pier Update



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Here is the latest....................

http://www.wtoc.com/story/34588053/tybee-island-pier-remains-closed-due-to-matthew-related-damage


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Fatback said:


> Here is the latest....................
> 
> http://www.wtoc.com/story/34588053/tybee-island-pier-remains-closed-due-to-matthew-related-damage



Hey, thanks for the update. I'll be down there two weeks from today. It might still be a little cold for pier fishing anyway, but if it's open we'll give it a shot for a tide. My wife will fish with me there, but just because the bar as you walk on to the pier makes good strong drinks. 

Probably going to spend more time down on the back or Lazaretto piers, or at the oyster beds, and Doc's when all done.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Update......................

http://www.wjcl.com/article/tybee-pier-repairs-to-begin-monday/8983475

Work to start next Monday.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Water temp is rising quickly. NOAA station at Fort Pulaski is reading 64 degres at the mouth of the Savannah River. The spring Bull Whiting run should be starting very soon, who's ready?


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm ready!! But, I'm usually at home on the weekends with the 6 month old. Only a matter of time before I can get him to the outdoors. I love some fried whiting fillets and got to save the backbone for frying, too.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Fatback said:


> Water temp is rising quickly. NOAA station at Fort Pulaski is reading 64 degres at the mouth of the Savannah River. The spring Bull Whiting run should be starting very soon, who's ready?


I am all sorts of ready. Been casting in the yard, greasing up reels, and been through my tackle box a half dozen times so far. About 10 more days to go for me.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Tybee Pier is back open, just in time for fishing.


http://www.wjcl.com/article/tybee-pier-back-open/9093183


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

:fishing: and Tybee decided not to ban drinking on the beach, time to finish up prepping the rods and get ready.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Fatback said:


> Tybee Pier is back open, just in time for fishing.
> 
> 
> http://www.wjcl.com/article/tybee-pier-back-open/9093183


I'll be there stupid early Saturday morning.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

cthulhu said:


> I'll be there stupid early Saturday morning.


Very cool, looking for a detailed report if you go. Water temps dipped some last weekend but are moving back up. Might want to have a plan B for Sat, winds could be an issue. Or you could get your drunk on at Tybee's St Patrick's parade, the Clydesdales and Junkanoo band will be there, BIG fun.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Fatback said:


> Very cool, looking for a detailed report if you go. Water temps dipped some last weekend but are moving back up. Might want to have a plan B for Sat, winds could be an issue. Or you could get your drunk on at Tybee's St Patrick's parade, the Clydesdales and Junkanoo band will be there, BIG fun.


Just me and the wife going, so if all else fails we will watch the parade, and straight to docs until we feel like the karaoke bar up the road is a good idea. Then back up early to hit the back river. We're down there at least 3, 4 times a year. 

We were down there a couple of years ago during a nasty tropical storm during fall, with water splashing up through the planks on the pier. Wife retreated, and I stuck with it and got a nice bull drum for my trouble. If there are no really visible lightning strikes, I'll be fishing.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

cthulhu said:


> Just me and the wife going, so if all else fails we will watch the parade, and straight to docs until we feel like the karaoke bar up the road is a good idea. Then back up early to hit the back river. We're down there at least 3, 4 times a year.
> 
> We were down there a couple of years ago during a nasty tropical storm during fall, with water splashing up through the planks on the pier. Wife retreated, and I stuck with it and got a nice bull drum for my trouble. If there are no really visible lightning strikes, I'll be fishing.


I'm with ya, fish when you can. Might even get another early season Bull Red or maybe a Sand Tiger. I think the bigger Whiting are still holding deep so the Back River may be the better spot.

Yep', Doc's is still the center of the universe. The parade will give me an excuse to get a big beer buzz early in the day. I will be bar hoping after the parade. Look for the drunk guy wearing green, wait a sec, too general, I will be the drunk guy wearing green with a Guinness hat on.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Fatback said:


> I'm with ya, fish when you can. Might even get another early season Bull Red or maybe a Sand Tiger. I think the bigger Whiting are still holding deep so the Back River may be the better spot.
> 
> Yep', Doc's is still the center of the universe. The parade will give me an excuse to get a big beer buzz early in the day. I will be bar hoping after the parade. Look for the drunk guy wearing green, wait a sec, too general, I will be the drunk guy wearing green with a Guinness hat on.


I looked for you, but no green shirt/Guinness hat combos. 

Hit the pier Sat morning, but 4 ounces was not holding, and the rods I had with me were acting all tenuous about throwing 6. Guy on the right of the pier had a good bull red just before I made it out there. Retreated to the back river, which was whiting city. Pink shrimp fishbites and peeled shrimp were productive shooting from the end of the back dock towards the shoreline. Parade was fun, Docs and Bennys were a very good time, and we'll be back again soon. 

The pier looks good, but it's gonna need some dedicated bored guys with bait knives to carve out a few notches to stop poles from slipping. It was too new looking to start on one, figured it was best left to the locals.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Good report man, I figured the Whiting are still holding deep, get any big'uns?

I to checked out the Tybee Pier mid-day on Saturday. Conditions looked good for Bull Reds, big surf and dirty.

They did a nice job repairing the Matthew damage, the new top rails look good. Yep' some whittling needs to happen for rod holding. It don't look anywhere near 22 grand worth of repairs but we are dealing with governmental agencies so whatever, its fixed and done well.

Whooo nelly, the water temps have taken a big ole nose dive. Might not be an early start to spring fishing after all, back down to sixty degrees and falling, we need lots of south winds and sunshine for a rebound and that ain't in this weeks forecast.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

All the whiting I pulled up were smallish, right around 12 inches, some maybe a little bigger. I was happy enough, as I had taken a new reel with me, and I hate to have a reel that hasn't caught any fish yet. Abu Revo inshore, and it did well. It will be good to try out on something that needs a little drag. 

Hopefully the water temps come up sooner than later, so you can go get on some fish. It was a rough time early Sunday morning fishing from shore out in front of the hotel, lot of wind, heavy surf. Enjoyed it anyway, it was better than working. Taking sputniks next time I go down, hadn't packed any this time around, which was a lesson in itself.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

LOL. Yeah sputniks or Geminis are definitely good to have here. Next time you can always pick some up at Tybee Bait and Tackle or at the Ace Hardware on Wilmington if you need too. 

I might try again myself this weekend, if not just to get away from the crowds in town.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

This is good news, I will be making a trip down in 3 weeks. We are staying at reversed campground. This is will be the first time to Tybee Island.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

I think you will enjoy Tybee. Gladly, you'll be within walking distance of HucAPoo pizza. Well, walking there is not a big issue. It's the walking back that will get you.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for that. I saw that place on google maps. We will be there for 3 days. I hope to fish some while we are there.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

From the campground walk out to Polk St and turn right and you can walk out to a good surf fishing spot. It's one of my regular spots.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

MadDawgJ said:


> From the campground walk out to Polk St and turn right and you can walk out to a good surf fishing spot. It's one of my regular spots.


x2

Currents can be strong at mid-tide, take Gemini or sputniks. Watch out for the dreaded container ship wake/tide, it can ruin your day.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with the back water. Maybe from a kayak to fish from?


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Back river can get very busy with boats, jetskis, kayaks and paddleboarders so it can be tricky to fish there. The pier is small and with the current there isn't usually the ability to fish both sides of it so more often than not you won't get a good spot unless you are there first thing. 

Kayaking out to Little Tybee works pretty well, the flats right across can be a good spot and you can ease into Jack's Cut too. Personally during tourist season I either Kayak fish that area or kayak across to Little Tybee and Surf Fish there.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

MadDawg: I have been looking at little tybee on Google Earth: Specifically the creek dumping into the ocean just south of the northern tip. How is the fishing in that area or do you have to go further south?


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

What type of kayak do you have? The currents can be tough outside the sandbar, even inside it in the back river at times. 

I don't have my map app loaded on this phone yet to pull up the nautical chart and show you the areas I'm talking about. I'll try tonight. Fatback also goes out to Little Tybee fishing and knows the island well.


----------

